# Attention all Bama LOSERS....



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2007)

Report:.... 
DAWGS WIN I  TUSCALOOSA, AGAIN!!!

Sorry boys but don't worry... There is still plenty of Crow to go around to keep you fed, so you won't starve.. The only thing is you will all need to pull the foot out of your mouths to eat it....

HAHAHAHAHa!!

HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 23, 2007)

Now they can resume life as normal..............A non-ranked team....


----------



## z71mathewsman (Sep 23, 2007)

*BULLDAWGS!!!*

I got one thang to say!!!  How bout them DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 23, 2007)

Bama played terrible, Georgia played solid nough said we lost I hate it, but GA won.


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 23, 2007)

Browning Slayer said:


> Report:....
> DAWGS WIN I  TUSCALOOSA, AGAIN!!!
> 
> Sorry boys but don't worry... There is still plenty of Crow to go around to keep you fed, so you won't starve.. The only thing is you will all need to pull the foot out of your mouths to eat it....
> ...



What a great winner.  Remember, what goes around comes around.

Howard Roark
(3 time Georgia Graduate)


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 23, 2007)

*So true, but there sure where some giddy Bama fans...*



Howard Roark said:


> What a great winner.  Remember, what goes around comes around.
> 
> Howard Roark
> (3 time Georgia Graduate)



on here last week.  I'm sure the non DAWGs will bring it when we loss again.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 23, 2007)

Who said anything about us losing again!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2007)

Howard Roark said:


> What a great winner.  Remember, what goes around comes around.
> 
> Howard Roark
> (3 time Georgia Graduate)



I am a GREAT Winner!! I celebrate when we win and I celebrate with a frown when we loose cause I just love college football... I'm a Dawg through and through...

Sorry totally pumped about beating a team that everyone said we would loose and how Bama is unbeatable in T-town.. Well, we've won the last 2 games there and this will give the Dawgs some great momentum going forward... 

Oh and not to mention the waste deep crap we've been getting from the BAMA fans.. Payback, well it sucks to be on the receiving end... Maybe they shouldn't have put it on so hard and thick...


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 23, 2007)

I have always commented on how gracious UGA fans were in victory. I see my assessment has not changed.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 23, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Now they can resume life as normal..............A non-ranked team....




i hate to rain on your parade...but bama dropped to 22....

looks like georgia moved up to 15.   Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2007)

Good game Bama fans...   

Dawg fans, it's now to move on and focus our attention to next weeks game against Ole Miss.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2007)

60Grit said:


> I have always commented on how gracious UGA fans were in victory. I see my assessment has not changed.



After the way you "kicked" our dawgs before the game, you come on here with a comment like this. 

I haven't attacked your team or your coach and I don't agree with those that do.  Your team and your coach comported themselves in a very worthy manner.  

However, some of you tide fans, yourself included, needed to have taken a deep breath prior to the game.  After the way you acted before the game, your comment now is nothing more than that of a "spoiled sport". 

You need to look at the comportment of fans such as BackCountry, who before the game supported his team without belittling ours.  He knew, as I knew, that this was gonna be one heck of a game.  He came back with simple words of congratulations after the game.  He is a GREAT BAMA FAN  

BTW BackCountry, those who seek to see Alabama fall too far down the rankings actually hurt Georgia's case for what a good game this was.  It was a game between worthy opponents, both deserving of being ranked in the top 25 IMHO.

GO SEC FOOTBALL


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 23, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> i hate to rain on your parade...but bama dropped to 22....
> 
> looks like georgia moved up to 15.   Good luck to ya'll.




I stand corrected.........Its no "Top 20" but it is Top 25.....


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 23, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> After the way you "kicked" our dawgs before the game, you come on here with a comment like this.
> 
> I haven't attacked your team or your coach and I don't agree with those that do. Your team and your coach comported themselves in a very worthy manner.
> 
> ...


 
Put some links where your mouth is. Most of my post regarding the game, when not in jest with those posting of like manner, dealt multiple compliments to Richt and the Dawgs.

You are wrong on this account, if it is popssible for an arrogant, over confident UGA fan to be wrong.

Behavior such as yours prompts Bama fans that would likely have pulled for the Dawgs in the upcoming Fla. game to rethink their position.

Your's and others arrogance like yours is a prime example of how a winner of a game can still be a loser.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 23, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> After the way you "kicked" our dawgs before the game, you come on here with a comment like this.
> 
> I haven't attacked your team or your coach and I don't agree with those that do.  Your team and your coach comported themselves in a very worthy manner.
> 
> ...





Sounds like a "Closet" Alabama fan to me........


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks mudducker....

i was glad to see alabama not fall out of the top 25....i believe it does make a better case for georgia since we didn't fall completely out.  the SEC is truely the strongest conference and i see the future being even better...


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Put some links where your mouth is. Most of my post regarding the game, when not in jest with those posting of like manner, dealt multiple compliments to Richt and the Dawgs.
> 
> You are wrong on this account, if it is popssible for an arrogant, over confident UGA fan to be wrong.
> 
> ...



This is in fact true...    Enjoyed it this week 60Grit and others...    idiotidiotidiotidiot of a game!!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sounds like a "Closet" Alabama fan to me........




More like a "Closet" Dawg fan based on what I read and saw this past week...


----------



## marine3 (Sep 23, 2007)

TUSCALOSER    Ain't it great to be a GEORGIA BULL DAWG


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 23, 2007)

about all i've left to say is......

*ROLL TIDE * AND COME ON COOLER WEATHER!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Put some links where your mouth is. Most of my post regarding the game, when not in jest with those posting of like manner, dealt multiple compliments to Richt and the Dawgs.
> 
> You are wrong on this account, if it is popssible for an arrogant, over confident UGA fan to be wrong.
> 
> ...



Don't need any links... Grit you did your share of smack talk along with a lot of folks.. We all knew someone was going to eat crow and..... Thank god it wasn't the Dawgs!!

Grit, I think it's time to change your Avatar...


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 23, 2007)

Browning Slayer said:


> Report:....
> DAWGS WIN I  TUSCALOOSA, AGAIN!!!
> 
> Sorry boys but don't worry... There is still plenty of Crow to go around to keep you fed, so you won't starve.. The only thing is you will all need to pull the foot out of your mouths to eat it....
> ...




blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...dont get to fired up ya'll are going to lose a couple more games and wont get to the SEC champ. game....and as for us...im going to go ahead and say it.....this will be our only blemish!!!!! thats right..if nobody gets hurt we will not lose another game!!! ya'll did play better than average and i will give credit where credit is due...the credit goes to morano or however you spell it....the boy is bad..hes stays fired up through out the whole game and will just dare people to stand in front of him...he is rare and will be the best running back that Ga. has seen in a long time..


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 23, 2007)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...dont get to fired up ya'll are going to lose a couple more games and wont get to the SEC champ. game....and as for us...im going to go ahead and say it.....this will be our only blemish!!!!! thats right..if nobody gets hurt we will not lose another game!!! ya'll did play better than average and i will give credit where credit is due...the credit goes to morano or however you spell it....the boy is bad..hes stays fired up through out the whole game and will just dare people to stand in front of him...he is rare and will be the best running back that Ga. has seen in a long time..


 
Are you kidding me???

LSU??? they are on the 8 year penitentiary program.

Those guys on their defense need to be playing semipro.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 23, 2007)

got to keep the faith man...we'll beat them..we got saban


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Sep 23, 2007)

OK..I have to take up for my buddy. He might have a slight character flaw in his allegience to the Tide but he is a class act and a gentleman in all respects. 

Mr. Mudrucker...you owe this man an apology. You have called out the wrong guy.

Dan


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Put some links where your mouth is. Most of my post regarding the game, when not in jest with those posting of like manner, dealt multiple compliments to Richt and the Dawgs.
> 
> You are wrong on this account, if it is popssible for an arrogant, over confident UGA fan to be wrong.
> 
> ...



I don't have to look very far...how about a little snide comment about our loss to Vanderbilt last year...did you ever see me mention Mississippi State?

I was neither arrogant nor over confident prior to the game.  While you were not the worst, you were talking some big smack before the game.  Your comments after the game are what drew most of my ire.  After all the smack talk from Alabama fans before the game and you come in and say Georgia fans are classless....only thing that describes that is spoiled sport.

Do you think I or any other Georgia fan cares who you pull for?  Come on...really...

After all your snide comments about poster's intelligence in your smack talk...please look up arrogance in the dictionary, you might be surprised to see your picture next to the definition.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2007)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> OK..I have to take up for my buddy. He might have a slight character flaw in his allegience to the Tide but he is a class act and a gentleman in all respects.
> 
> Mr. Mudrucker...you owe this man an apology. You have called out the wrong guy.
> 
> Dan



I read his posts before the game and after.  He may be a class act in person, but his posts after don't show it.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sounds like a "Closet" Alabama fan to me........



Now that is truly slander


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2007)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...dont get to fired up ya'll are going to lose a couple more games and wont get to the SEC champ. game....and as for us...im going to go ahead and say it.....this will be our only blemish!!!!! thats right..if nobody gets hurt we will not lose another game!!! ya'll did play better than average and i will give credit where credit is due...the credit goes to morano or however you spell it....the boy is bad..hes stays fired up through out the whole game and will just dare people to stand in front of him...he is rare and will be the best running back that Ga. has seen in a long time..




Win Out....

I'll take that bet with an endless supply of goodies to bet with... I think you hit your head on the coffee table when Georgia scored that last touchdown...

We may not win every game but I like our odds at getting to the Dome better than Bama's...


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 24, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> I don't have to look very far...how about a little snide comment about our loss to Vanderbilt last year...did you ever see me mention Mississippi State?
> 
> I was neither arrogant nor over confident prior to the game. While you were not the worst, you were talking some big smack before the game. Your comments after the game are what drew most of my ire. After all the smack talk from Alabama fans before the game and you come in and say Georgia fans are classless....only thing that describes that is spoiled sport.
> 
> ...


 
Whatever loser. Provide a link or shut your elementary pie hole. Either that, or slide back across the creek where people appreciate your kind of none substantiary drivel.

Would you like for me to have admin fix that error in your screen name for you??


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 24, 2007)

Browning Slayer said:


> Win Out....
> 
> I'll take that bet with an endless supply of goodies to bet with... I think you hit your head on the coffee table when Georgia scored that last touchdown...
> 
> We may not win every game but I like our odds at getting to the Dome better than Bama's...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2007)

yall do know this is girlie college football right????


----------



## brushbuster (Sep 24, 2007)

I was at the game and I will say right now that the bama fans that I met were all class. I was offered food and drink on my way to the game. I would like to think that people who visit athens for a game say the same thing but from what I see up there I doubt thats the case.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Whatever loser. Provide a link or shut your elementary pie hole. Either that, or slide back across the creek where people appreciate your kind of none substantiary drivel.
> 
> Would you like for me to have admin fix that error in your screen name for you??



For a link, look up your name and find a little cheap shot reference you made to our loss to Vanderbilt last year.   There were no smiles or giggles on that cheap shot....such a fine example of class.

I'll not slide anywhere gritty boy.  As for the rest, such a bad boy....and again with the good spelling.. "substantiary" is that a new Alabama word?  Should earn you a masters degree from UA...it does have more than one syllable after all.    You can try to get an administrator to fix my screen name at the same time he fixes your dictionary. 

I guess I didn't need no *.*577 Nitro Express to bring down this pachyderm. 


Have a nice day, I'm going back to taking Jim's advise and relaxing.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Whatever loser. Provide a link or shut your elementary pie hole. Either that, or slide back across the creek where people appreciate your kind of none substantiary drivel.
> 
> Would you like for me to have admin fix that error in your screen name for you??





Jim Thompson said:


> yall do know this is girlie college football right????



Nah sir, I thought it was 3 stooges football


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2007)

Go Dawgs


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree that the Bama fans talked ALOT of smack this past week and should take some good natured ribbing and they should also offer a little conrats UGA's way (haven't seen too many of these) but there's no need to keep on digging. They lost and I can assure you that they are aware of it. Many of them are still in disbelief because they truely thought that Saban was the answer to all of their woes and they'd dominate like the good ole days before helmets had facemasks.


----------



## Eshad (Sep 24, 2007)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree that the Bama fans talked ALOT of smack this past week and should take some good natured ribbing and they should also offer a little conrats UGA's way *(haven't seen too many of these)* but there's no need to keep on digging. They lost and I can assure you that they are aware of it. Many of them are still in disbelief because they truely thought that Saban was the answer to all of their woes and they'd dominate like the good ole days before helmets had facemasks.



Check most of the game threads.  Most have several congratulation posts.  Now....moving on.....


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 24, 2007)

As far as "Bammer" not having anymore losses this season, that's going way out on a limb.


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2007)

*greater than week 2!*



marine3 said:


> TUSCALOSER    Ain't it great to be a GEORGIA BULL DAWG




I was proud of the way BAMA came back from 10 down twice and had a chance to win even though we looked terrible in the first half, partly due to GA's D and partly lack of execution and bad passes on O.

I was laughing during the game listening to the GA fans behind me turn on Coach Richt when BAMA tied the game with 1:09 remaining. He went from Super Hero with a 10 point lead to a Super Zero when the game was tied.

Bama is on its way back and has won 1 game this year that most counted as a lose during pre-season by most and almost won this game that was also considered a preseason lose by most. 

Saban is getting more out of Shul;as recruits than shula did and he also looks to be tearing it up when it comes to future recruits. Congrats on the win and see ya next year in Athens.

"Superman wears Nick Saban pajamas"


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2007)

*greater than week 2!*



marine3 said:


> TUSCALOSER    Ain't it great to be a GEORGIA BULL DAWG




I was proud of the way BAMA came back from 10 down twice and had a chance to win even though we looked terrible in the first half, partly due to GA's D and partly lack of execution and bad passes on O.

I was laughing during the game listening to the GA fans behind me turn on Coach Richt when BAMA tied the game with 1:09 remaining. He went from Super Hero with a 10 point lead to a Super Zero when the game was tied.

Bama is on its way back and has won 1 game this year that most counted as a lose during pre-season by most and almost won this game that was also considered a preseason lose by most. 

Saban is getting more out of Shul;as recruits than shula did and he also looks to be tearing it up when it comes to future recruits. Congrats on the win and see ya next year in Athens.

"Superman wears Nick Saban pajamas"


----------



## denny (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm with ya Muducker. Call it as you see it. Gritty talking all that trash, then his team gets a loss in a great game, and he has to go to name calling. What do you think he would be posting if his team would have won.

go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2007)

kevina said:


> "Superman wears Nick Saban pajamas"




Yeah right, Saban is such a wuss! He whines more than a women on her period...


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 25, 2007)

denny said:


> I'm with ya Muducker. Call it as you see it. Gritty talking all that trash, then his team gets a loss in a great game, and he has to go to name calling. What do you think he would be posting if his team would have won.
> 
> go dawgs


 

You old timer, creek dwellers are a hoot. Antiquated in your techniques, but a hoot none the less.

Neither of you would last more than about 30 seconds in the political forum for the simple reason you can't produce evidence to back up your trash talk against a fellow woody's member.

While my alledged name calling can be confirmed by the simple behavior, and unsubstantiated claims you relics display.

Should either one of you boys wish to continue down this road, I would suggest, in the interest of protecting the honor of the more credible UGA fans on here that I get along fine with, that you consider putting your money where you mouth is and providing some hard core evidence.

Nuff said, and all I am going to say about these trolls.

As far as Bama goes, I still haven't seen the game, but in keeping with the fashion of talk that I presented prior to the game, Richt is a great coach, Georgia is young and loaded with talent and potential, so no matter how the loss went down, there is no dishonor in losing to a great team and coach such as Richt.

Those of you that wish to imply any shame on Bama's part, only demean your own team by default.

*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey 60Grit!!!  I enjoyed funnin' with you last week about the game.  Thanks for all the positive UGA comments, too.  I had fun hammerin' you and was glad to take the heat in return, knowing it was all done in fun.  And I look forward to the rematch...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 25, 2007)

*We still talking about the Bama game.Ole Miss is looming*

On the horizon least we forget being out-played last year but won.From what I can gather from friends at the Bama-Uga game most of the Bama fans showed class.Even the guys at work Monday did as well.It's over and done with time to get ready for Ole Miss.


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2007)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> On the horizon least we forget being out-played last year but won.From what I can gather from friends at the Bama-Uga game most of the Bama fans showed class.Even the guys at work Monday did as well.  It's over and done with time to get ready for Ole Miss.



I've been trying to tell all these dawgs fans that very same thing since Sunday morning...


----------



## bonedog (Sep 25, 2007)

Hats off to Bama on a hard fought game.  The Dawgs looked like the better team throughout but it seemed all along that the game would be decided by a play or two.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!
bd

PS. Yech losing made the weekend even better


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 26, 2007)

60Grit said:


> I have always commented on how gracious UGA fans were in victory. I see my assessment has not changed.



Mutt fans are all alike...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Mutt fans are all alike...





Dont worry...............Yall are bound to win another game before the year is out..........


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 26, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Dont worry...............Yall are bound to win another game before the year is out..........


 
Oh yeah, just lie to him to get his hopes up.

Man you are cruel..........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 26, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Oh yeah, just lie to him to get his hopes up.
> 
> Man you are cruel..........





a little white lie never hurt nobody.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

It's Ole Miss week folks. Time to move on.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2007)

Grit, you are delusional...pure and simple.  I posted proof, but you evidently do not have elemental computer skills necessary to check it (sort of the same skill required to run a spell checker).  Then you go and prove you are insane by stating that I can't debate in the political arena....that is just plain lame and laughable.

I have said nothing bad about the Alabama team, only about a few of its fans on this board.  In fact, I've stated that I admired their grit and their comeback in the 4th quarter.  While you were not the worst...Crimson and Mathew6 were clearly worst than you, you were talking the smack too and not all in a funny vain.  You've got to admit, when your name was mentioned, you lite up like dolphin on a bait.  My momma always said, if they get real mad, you hit them real close to home.

I have always found that the one who has to resort to name calling first is always the one who is the loser.

Now, I'll not bother to reply to anything else on this game that is now in the history books.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2007)

greene_dawg said:


> It's Ole Miss week folks. Time to move on.




Go DAWGS, take a bite out of Ole Miss!


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 26, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> I have said nothing bad about the Alabama team, only about a few of its fans on this board. In fact, I've stated that *I admired their grit* and their comeback in the 4th quarter.


 
Told you boys he had a thing for me....

As far as spell check goes, you might want to check one of your own post on another thread;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=138816



			
				MudDucker said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself okay...I'm getting my composer back


 
I do believe that is spelled composure. But hey, who's keeping track......


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Told you boys he had a thing for me....
> 
> As far as spell check goes, you might want to check one of your own post on another thread;
> 
> ...



Lord have mercy, you got to stop this gaytor talk  I can't help you with your fantasies 


Yep, if you notice, I owned up to the misspelling..I was laughing too hard to type


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 26, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Now, I'll not bother to reply to anything else on this game that is now in the history books.


 

Dang, I thought you might actually be an attorney that lived up to his word.

But then you went and responded again.

I should have known better.....


----------



## Crimson (Sep 26, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Grit, you are delusional...pure and simple.  I posted proof, but you evidently do not have elemental computer skills necessary to check it (sort of the same skill required to run a spell checker).  Then you go and prove you are insane by stating that I can't debate in the political arena....that is just plain lame and laughable.
> 
> I have said nothing bad about the Alabama team, only about a few of its fans on this board.  In fact, I've stated that I admired their grit and their comeback in the 4th quarter.  While you were not the worst...Crimson and Mathew6 were clearly worst than you, you were talking the smack too and not all in a funny vain.  You've got to admit, when your name was mentioned, you lite up like dolphin on a bait.  My momma always said, if they get real mad, you hit them real close to home.
> 
> ...



what in the heck did i say other than make a comment about "holy Richt".  this was after a number of dog fans jumped on the hate saban band wagon.  

i never said bama was going to win or anything negative about the dawgs.  i pointed out what i thought we would have to do to win the game, and what i thought uga should do to win the game.

geez let it go man!!!!


----------



## SBG (Sep 26, 2007)

Crimson said:


> what in the heck did i say other than make a comment about "holy Richt".  this was after a number of dog fans jumped on the hate saban band wagon.
> 
> i never said bama was going to win or anything negative about the dawgs.  i pointed out what i thought we would have to do to win the game, and what i thought uga should do to win the game.
> 
> geez let it go man!!!!


----------



## whitworth (Sep 26, 2007)

*Tree Stand Time*

Those Bama boys might have good reason to spend a lot of time in tree stands on Saturdays.


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 26, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Mutt fans are all alike...



You got that right Techie....We love to  see this.


----------



## bonedog (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> You got that right Techie....We love to  see this.View attachment 86965



LOL!!  Looks kinda like their car that a buncha "highly educated" engineers had all manner of difficulty repairing.
bd


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 26, 2007)

I try not to say too much bad about Ga. Tech. 90% of the Southern Company, and their divisions are Tech Graduates.

I do like for the lights and AC to work when I get home from work....


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Dang, I thought you might actually be an attorney that lived up to his word.
> 
> But then you went and responded again.
> 
> I should have known better.....



I stand up to take my lumps and get lumped again.

I wasn't going to respond to anymore hate talk.  You suddenly lightened up and I thought I would enjoy it until you forgot your meds again   Just kidding


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2007)

60Grit said:


> I try not to say too much bad about Ga. Tech. 90% of the Southern Company, and their divisions are Tech Graduates.
> 
> I do like for the lights and AC to work when I get home from work....



When I worked for GA Power, most of their engineers were UGA Ag Engineers.  I worked with a newly hired one from Tifton on a new substation.  I was drafting the construction plans and he was doing the engineering.  He was really scratching his head, so that night I created a realistic looking table that appeared to be a chart that showed the equivalent measures of fertilizer to kilowatts.  I handed it to him in a room full of guys.  I don't know if he has forgiven me yet


----------



## kevina (Sep 27, 2007)

*Pajamas*



Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah right, Saban is such a wuss! He whines more than a women on her period...




And you need to quit wetting your Saban PJ"s at night


----------



## proside (Feb 13, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Report:....
> DAWGS WIN I  TUSCALOOSA, AGAIN!!!
> 
> Sorry boys but don't worry... There is still plenty of Crow to go around to keep you fed, so you won't starve.. The only thing is you will all need to pull the foot out of your mouths to eat it....
> ...



I cant figure out why your buds got so upset over the Perect storm Post!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 13, 2009)

You're cherry picking semi-pro... You're like the leftist media. Why don't you pull every Bama/UGA thread leading up to that game and you'll see that the trash talk was more than even. Get a life dude...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You're cherry picking semi-pro... You're like the leftist media. Why don't you pull every Bama/UGA thread leading up to that game and you'll see that the trash talk was more than even. Get a life dude...



Somebody has waaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

I just read this thread. Man I went too easy on some of you DAWGS after our win this year

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## proside (Feb 13, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah right, Saban is such a wuss! He whines more than a women on her period...



very classy

Women is plural. 

Dont let Topcat see that he will correct you!


----------



## proside (Feb 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Somebody has waaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands.



I agree with you Brad!!

Did you see where slayer watched kevinA on the pc for an hour the other day wanting him to respond to a post.

Some men on here have been going around to other forums recruiting other members to join in on trying to get a member of this site banned!

Funny, I show some embarrasing behavior of a few of these members and you criticize me for it.

Enjoy lunch at wild wing tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You're cherry picking semi-pro... You're like the leftist media. Why don't you pull every Bama/UGA thread leading up to that game and you'll see that the trash talk was more than even. Get a life dude...


 


Good Lord boys, it's a game, a kids game at that.

Get a life?? Good advice for quite a few on this particular forum.

Especially two fellas that either need to get a room or go ahead and get married. I've never seen such viscerous behavior between two supposedly heterosexual males.

Yes, Get a Life would apply.


----------



## proside (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Good Lord boys, it's a game, a kids game at that.
> 
> Get a life?? Good advice for quite a few on this particular forum.
> 
> ...




Now thats funny , coming from the recruiting coodinator.

This is a G rated site, if I was you I would cool it with the sexual enuendo's.

I would not want you sitting on the sidelines with Ol Red.

After all if that happens you could not change your avatar around in a weak attempt to make fun of people.

Enjoy lunch at Wild Wings!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

proside said:


> Now thats funny , coming from the recruiting coodinator.
> 
> This is a G rated site, if I was you I would cool it with the sexual enuendo's.
> 
> ...


 
If you have something to say, then spit it out. 

There was no ennuendo in this post, nor was there any innuendo, I felt I was pretty direct in my observation. You were even kind enough to elude to it yourself on another thread.

Like they say in UGA, if you can't run with the pack then get under the porch, cause all the dawg in the back sees is legs and .......hine ends.

Could explain your bitter attitude and visceral banter in 90% of your posts on Woody's.

Outside of that, your probably a nice guy....

But outside of all of that, if you want to call me out on the forums, have at it sparky, but you better have a fresh set of Eveready's installed.


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Good Lord boys, it's a game, a kids game at that.
> 
> Get a life?? Good advice for quite a few on this particular forum.
> 
> ...



Boys is plural. I know you are talking to Proside, but who is the other person?

I have a good life, a great / beautiful wife, and a great / beautiful daughter. We not only have a room but a home I am proud of. That is all I am going to say


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Boys is plural. I know you are talking to Proside, but who is the other person?
> 
> I have a good life, a great / beautiful wife, and a great / beautiful daughter. We not only have a room but a home I am proud of. That is all I am going to say


 
I didn't mention any names, but out of 30,000 members the ones with the guilty concious certainly did assume the victim mentality and jump out front real quick..


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> i didn't mention any names, but out of 30,000 members the ones with the guilty concious certainly did assume the victim mentality and jump out front real quick..





kevina said:


> that is all i am going to say



mmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

You boys sure did miss some good grub and good company.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I didn't mention any names, but out of 30,000 members the ones with the guilty conscious certainly did assume the victim mentality and jump out front real quick..



Scooter, I think you hit the nail right on the head. There are some real insecure guys on here that might be a little uncomfortable with who they are associated with.

Kevina, there's an old saying: "Hit dog hollers first".


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Scooter, I think you hit the nail right on the head. There are some real insecure guys on here that might be a little uncomfortable with who they are associated with.
> 
> Kevina, there's an old saying: "Hit dog hollers first".



You need to quit yelping


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Boys is plural. I know you are talking to Proside, but who is the other person?
> 
> I have a good life, a great / beautiful wife, and a great / beautiful daughter. We not only have a room but a home I am proud of. That is all I am going to say



Stop whining bammer boy

Like Scooter said, 30,000+ members and you automatically think that he is referring to you.

Well...if the shoe fits.


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You boys sure did miss some good grub and good company.





Comeaux said:


> Stop whining bammer boy
> 
> Like Scooter said, 30,000+ members and you automatically think that he is referring to you.
> 
> Well...if the shoe fits.



I am sure a good time was had by all, but it is kind of a tradition where I come from to spend Valentines Day with your Loved one. So my wife and I have spent the day together running around and I have just fired up the Webber preparing it for 2 thick filets and some wine. Maybe some of you all do share in this tradition.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am sure a good time was had by all, but it is kind of a tradition where I come from to spend Valentines Day with your Loved one. So my wife and I have spent the day together running around and I have just fired up the Webber preparing it for 2 thick filets and some wine. Maybe some of you all do share in this tradition.



TRANSLATION: he spent the day with Proside


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Stop whining bammer boy
> 
> Like Scooter said, 30,000+ members and you automatically think that he is referring to you.
> 
> Well...if the shoe fits.



You kill me. Like you know anything about wearing shoes.


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> TRANSLATION: he spent the day with Proside



It may mean that where you are from and in your warped fantasies, but not here. I have heard that anything goes in the swamps, maybe this is why you are fixated on this concept.

I bet you can turn a crawfish head inside out.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> It may mean that where you are from and in your warped fantasies, but not here. I have heard that anything goes in the swamps, maybe this is why you are fixated on this concept.
> 
> I bet you can turn a crawfish head inside out.




no you didn't.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

fairhope said:


> You kill me. Like you know anything about wearing shoes.


 
He wear's shoes, he has to. They won't let you eat in Boudreaux's if you don't have shoes on..


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> He wear's shoes, he has to. They won't let you eat in Boudreaux's if you don't have shoes on..



Who does he barrow them from


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Who does he barrow them from


 
 I don't think he needs a barrow, his feet aren't that big.















OHHHH, you meant borrow....


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> It may mean that where you are from and in your warped fantasies, but not here. I have heard that anything goes in the swamps, maybe this is why you are fixated on this concept.
> 
> I bet you can turn a crawfish head inside out.



Yes you did.....


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> It may mean that where you are from and in your warped fantasies, but not here. I have heard that anything goes in the swamps, maybe this is why you are fixated on this concept.
> 
> I bet you can turn a crawfish head inside out.





fairhope said:


> no you didn't.



Yes I did! Read my signature below.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Yes I did! Read my signature below.


 
I like my sigline on Boudreaux's Place much better, but it won't fly here...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

fairhope said:


> You kill me. Like you know anything about wearing shoes.



I wear boots more than shoes. Bend over and reach back and you'll find one soon.


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I wear boots more than shoes. Bend over and reach back and you'll find one soon.



Like Scooter said in one of his post "don't beat around the bush" and I agree. It sounds to me that you are saying you are going to try to cause bodily harm to a fellow poster. Sounds like a threat No one has mentioned anyting about getting physical with you, so you need not go where you went. Let me know if I read that post wrong please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Like Scooter said in one of his post "don't beat around the bush" and I agree. It sounds to me that you are saying you are going to try to cause bodily harm to a fellow poster. Sounds like a threat No one has mentioned anyting about getting physical with you, so you need not go where you went. Let me know if I read that post wrong please.


 
Yes you did. 

There are subtle jabs made in the jovial fashion of comradery around here. Some folks seem to not be able to discern the difference and get carried away, then they wanna cry foul and make lame attempts at quoting the rules when they do so.

If I had to try so hard to fit in on a forum I would give up and go elsewhere, that is unless I had ulterior motives.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't get all worked up there bammer boy. It's all in jest. Unlike others, I can give and take all comments on here like water off a duck's back. It's an Internet forum, not my whole life.

And I think both you and fairhope have engaged in direct attacks on others before so please... get off the soapbox. Now you two go back to enjoying your, wine, steak, and day together.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

Did I mention how good my Fish Taco's were at lunch today?


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I wear boots more than shoes. Bend over and reach back and you'll find one soon.





kevina said:


> Like Scooter said in one of his post "don't beat around the bush" and I agree. It sounds to me that you are saying you are going to try to cause bodily harm to a fellow poster. Sounds like a threat No one has mentioned anyting about getting physical with you, so you need not go where you went. Let me know if I read that post wrong please.





scooter1 said:


> Yes you did.



Scooter, I am sure Comeaux is a big boy and can let us know the intent of his post.

And by the way, I have not threatened to do bodily harm to anyone on here.

As far as fitting in, I hate to inform you, but this is a sports forum to discuss sports and rib rivals, not to tell some one that you are going to attempt to do bodily harm to a fellow poster.

Are you Comeaux's attorney or what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Scooter, I am sure Comeaux is a big boy and can let us know the intent of his post.
> 
> And by the way, I have not threatened to do bodily harm to anyone on here.
> 
> ...


 
Good Grief, are you kin to Linwood...?

Jethro Tull had a song that applies here.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Did I mention how good my Fish Taco's were at lunch today?



But what about the service???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> But what about the service???


 

Stunk, we got stuck with a hardtail...


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I wear boots more than shoes. Bend over and reach back and you'll find one soon.





kevina said:


> Like Scooter said in one of his post "don't beat around the bush" and I agree. It sounds to me that you are saying you are going to try to cause bodily harm to a fellow poster. Sounds like a threat No one has mentioned anyting about getting physical with you, so you need not go where you went. Let me know if I read that post wrong please.





Comeaux said:


> And I think both you and fairhope have engaged in direct attacks on others before so please... get off the soapbox.



Waiting. 

Shoes, boots or high heels. Whatever you wear does not matter. Are you threatening some one with bodily harm?

Feel free to quote me where I threatend to do bodily harm or get physical with anyone on here if you can. Not going to happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Waiting.
> 
> Feel free to quote me where I threatend to do bodily harm or get physical with anyone on here if you can. Not going to happen.


 

Troll.,


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Troll.,



Why is it that all this got stirred up again when you got back from your date? Seems like the train came off the track here when yall's date ended.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Comeaux, you a Jethro Tull fan?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

Scooter, the title of this thread is incorrect. You and rhbama3 are exempt.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Hey Comeaux, you a Jethro Tull fan?



Yep. I know what you mean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yep. I know what you mean.


 
It's a Remnant, check it out...


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I wear boots more than shoes. Bend over and reach back and you'll find one soon.





Comeaux said:


> Don't get all worked up there bammer boy. It's all in jest.



I am glad you cleared that up. I would hate for you to be gone like your buddy.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 14, 2009)

Seems like kevin was personally insulting comeaux by calling him shoeless. Sounds like he should be banned if you look at the rules... Come to think of it, proside said I should move into his garbage can because it's be an upgrade. I say ban 'em both...  What do y'all think? Seriously, kevin, you're spending a lot of time on here yappin' for someone who was bragging about grilling steaks and drinking wine with his wife just a little bit ago...


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Seems like kevin was personally insulting comeaux by calling him shoeless. Sounds like he should be banned if you look at the rules...



Please show me my quote where i insulted some one calling them shoeless


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Who does he barrow them from



I mean, proside was shoeless in his avatar so we have proof of that but...


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Seems like kevin was personally insulting comeaux by calling him shoeless. Sounds like he should be banned if you look at the rules...





kevina said:


> Please show me my quote where i insulted some one calling them shoeless





greene_dawg said:


> I mean, proside was shoeless in his avatar so we have proof of that but...




That is what I thought Sound like Lame Kitten.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I wear boots more than shoes. Bend over and reach back and you'll find one soon.



Man you must have gotten a bad sack of crawfish talking like that. Oh and when I bend over and reach back it is usually to wipe and I really would not like to find your boot there because then I would be wondering where the rest of you was.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> That is what I thought Sound like Lame Kitten.


----------



## proside (Feb 15, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I mean, proside was shoeless in his avatar so we have proof of that but...



Wow, I talk about the lack of success UGA has against Fla in football and you respond back with I have an ugly wife  and I am stupid for not wearing shoes in a pic of some of my deer in front of a garbage can.

Can you not do any better than that?

Why dont you try defending your team with stats or facts on what UGA may be doing to improve their football program.

This is a sports forum,  try talking sports instead of trying make fun of someone everytime they may disagree with you about your team.

On a side note, how is your daughters softball season going? I understand that you are the coach, good luck on your season I am sure it will be a fun one!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Did I mention how good my Fish Taco's were at lunch today?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> Why is it that all this got stirred up again when you got back from your date? Seems like the train came off the track here when yall's date ended.



Date?  Exactly what are you alluding to here?  You wouldn't be making a subtle personal attack would you?    

Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Date?  Exactly what are you alluding to here?  You wouldn't be making a subtle personal attack would you?
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?



You are about as sensitive as Kiffen The man said he and his wife went to eat wings


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Date?  Exactly what are you alluding to here?  You wouldn't be making a subtle personal attack would you?
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?





scooter1 said:


> There are subtle jabs made in the jovial fashion of comradery around here. Some folks seem to not be able to discern the difference and get carried away, then they wanna cry foul and make lame attempts at quoting the rules when they do so.







kevina said:


> You are about as sensitive as Kiffen The man said he and his wife went to eat wings



I am sure that some of your buds would see it as you do, except for maybe Scooter as you can read above. You need to lighten up, enjoy life and sports.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> You are about as sensitive as Kiffen The man said he and his wife went to eat wings



Junior if there is one thing I'm not it's sensitive.  Yall have been wanting feud.  Now you have one and you still aren't happy.  I'm just ripping a page from your playbook.  I mean I figure if the stuck hog mentality can work for you then it can work for me too.  If eveything that everybody says to you and your bud that isn't absolutly a total agreement can be characterized as a personal attack then I guess that's the ticket.

You keep saying that we are here to talk sports.  Well, let's talk sports.  It's a two way street there captain.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You keep saying that we are here to talk sports.  Well, let's talk sports.  It's a two way street there captain.



Boogity, Boogity, Boogity, Roll Tide Roll Boys!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 15, 2009)

did you guys see Tebow in the pitts before the race? I am sure he is on standby to jump in a drivers seat...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> did you guys see Tebow in the pitts before the race? I am sure he is on standby to jump in a drivers seat...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Why is it that all this got stirred up again when you got back from your date? Seems like the train came off the track here when yall's date ended.


 
Hmmmm... Dating... This picture comes to mind.. 2 little fish in a big pond..

It could be a new avatar for you and Proside.. Just a thought...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> did you guys see Tebow in the pitts before the race? I am sure he is on standby to jump in a drivers seat...


 
Now there's a visual, Tebow taking Vickers place.

The race would have turned out the same, same ol' Gator chop blocks and then crying after it is all over..


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2009)

proside said:


> Wow, I talk about the lack of success UGA has against Fla in football and you respond back with I have an ugly wife  and I am stupid for not wearing shoes in a pic of some of my deer in front of a garbage can.
> 
> Can you not do any better than that?
> 
> ...




You need to get your facts right man. Find one single time that I said you have an ugly wife and quote it right here on this forum. I dare you because you can't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You need to get your facts right man. Find one single time that I said you have an ugly wife and quote it right here on this forum. I dare you because you can't.



Facts and the truth are irrelevant here greene.  I've never been on drugs but some of the stuff that I have been reading in this forum lately has given me a real good idea of what a bad acid trip must feel like.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Let's see if we can get back on topic! Thats directed at everyone!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Let's see if we can get back on topic! Thats directed at everyone!


 
Great Idea!  Now start making fun of Bama or get out of my thread... And since it is my thread, I'll derail it all I want...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great Idea!  Now start making fun of Bama or get out of my thread... And since it is my thread, I'll derail it all I want...



The Mod has spoken Slayer.  Careful.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great Idea!  Now start making fun of Bama or get out of my thread... And since it is my thread, I'll derail it all I want...



Is that the grown up way of saying "NANNY NANNY BOO BOO"

How Bout the Crimson Tide


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> The Mod has spoken Slayer.  Careful.



I am not a MOD! If I was a MOD, RED would still be here

GO BAMA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am not a MOD! If I was a MOD, RED would still be here
> 
> GO BAMA!


 

Well if I was a Mod the 2 stooges would have been gone!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

Like Forrest Gump said about Bama football:

"Now can you believe it? After only five years of playing football, I got me a college degree."


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well if I was a Mod the 2 stooges would have been gone!



Thats the difference between me and you. I welcome the team ribbing combat, while you cannot take it and want it to go away.

RAMMER JAMMER!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Thats the difference between me and you. I welcome the team ribbing combat, while you cannot take it and want it to go away.
> 
> RAMMER JAMMER!!


 
Nope... I just don't like Trolls...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well if I was a Mod the 2 stooges would have been gone!



You must be talking about Forrest and Bubba? 

Don't forget about Lieutenant Dan the Florida fan


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Like Forrest Gump said about Bama football:
> 
> "Now can you believe it? After only five years of playing football, I got me a college degree."



Go back under your cypress stump


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... I just don't like Trolls...



Whatever makes you feel better


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Whatever makes you feel better


 
And I guess everyone on here is just wrong except you 2..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You must be talking about Forrest and Bubba?
> 
> Don't forget about Lieutenant Dan the Florida fan


 

Forrest and Bubba... Now I can really picture that..


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I guess everyone on here is just wrong except you 2..



did not say that, but that does make me feel better and i am only speaking for myself!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well if I was a Mod the 2 stooges would have been gone!


 

Did I mention how good my fish taco's were at Wild Wing Cafe?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> did not say that, but that does make me feel better and i am only speaking for myself!


 

Well, we'll do anything to make you feel better and leave.. Oh, and to take your little buddy with you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Like Forrest Gump said about Bama football:
> 
> "Now can you believe it? After only five years of playing football, I got me a college degree."


 
You haven't had your fill of Mudbugs this week have you?


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2009)

would you girls please act right! we all know Tech is one and only true football team 'round here..just ask 'ol SGD, he'll tell ya the same


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Go back under your cypress stump



What's the matter? I thought you said you could take some ribbing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> would you girls please act right! we all know Tech is one and only true football team 'round here..just ask 'ol SGD, he'll tell ya the same


 
Hey!!! You're back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> What's the matter? I thought you said you could take some ribbing?


 
He meant Ribs, as in barbequed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You must be talking about Forrest and Bubba?
> 
> Don't forget about Lieutenant Dan the Florida fan


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> would you girls please act right! we all know Tech is one and only true football team 'round here..just ask 'ol SGD, he'll tell ya the same



Huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You haven't had your fill of Mudbugs this week have you?




Naw, not yet. But I'll be glad to invite you over for some mudbugs since you're one of the few Bama fans that most people actually like on here.  Must be that quality edumacation that you got there that makes you so personable.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Did I mention how good my fish taco's were at Wild Wing Cafe?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You haven't had your fill of Mudbugs this week have you?


 
I know what Pests I've had my fill of this week!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... Dating... This picture comes to mind.. 2 little fish in a big pond..
> 
> It could be a new avatar for you and Proside.. Just a thought...



I'm thinking more like Forrest and Bubba?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Did I mention how good my fish taco's were at Wild Wing Cafe?



Scooter, you gotta be careful with those fish taco's. Get a hold of a bad one and you'll never get that fish smell off your hands. Not to mention how you will feel when you wake up the next morning and realize what you ate the night before.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'm thinking more like Forrest and Bubba?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't forget Wayne and Garth....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nTheG--2NE0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nTheG--2NE0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't forget Wayne and Garth....
> 
> <EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/nTheG--2NE0&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


 


Speaking of fish...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of fish...



Bwahahahahahah!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeeeeeehawwwwww....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't forget Barney and Gomer...


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

all you kids look like you are having fun. So am I, but I do have 1 question. How do you all get so many PC's in that toddler play pin


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't forget these 2....


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> all you kids look like you are having fun. So am I, but I do have 1 question. How do you all get so many PC's in that toddler play pin



Well?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

So how many of you youngun's remember these guys?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So how many of you youngun's remember these guys?



are they the 2 captains for the LSU team this year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> are they the 2 captains for the LSU team this year?


 

You owe me a new keyboard...


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So how many of you youngun's remember these guys?



SSSHHHHHH, they are all asleep

They had a big day, they rolled around in the play pin all afternoon together high fiving each other


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You owe me a new keyboard...



Thanks for the set up.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> are they the 2 captains for the LSU team this year?



I think the one on the right is Noshow Moreno as a child


----------



## proside (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> all you kids look like you are having fun. So am I, but I do have 1 question. How do you all get so many PC's in that toddler play pin



Kev,

I wont mention any names, but the one that does nothing but copy and paste childish pics on here in attempt to be funny because he cant talk football.

Guess what he does?

You are never going to believe this!

He takes pictures of his breakfast and post them on the internet for his buds to see!!!

Oh and I seen a pic of that guy we have been talking about.

I am talking straight out of one flew over the COO COO'S nest!!


----------



## proside (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I guess everyone on here is just wrong except you 2..



I own you. 

You dont go a day with out thinking about me!

I hope that you dont lose your job or wife because you think about me all day long!


I will ask you a sports question since this a sports forum.


How is your team going to stop the Gators from putting 40+ on you this year!

Now you can go copy and paste a pic, cause thats all you got!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

fulldraw74 said:


> Now they can resume life as normal..............A non-ranked team....


 
Boy what a difference a year makes. 

How was that crow by the way?


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

proside said:


> I own you.
> 
> You dont go a day with out thinking about me!
> 
> ...



Looked like the baby sitter was going to help out one of the kids, but then she deleted her post. Maybe one of the toddlers woke up and was or needed changing.

You do pose a good question though considering that CMR refuses to do anything to Willie


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Boy what a difference a year makes.
> 
> How was that crow by the way?



Do you hear that noise?  Sounds like it's coming out from under a bridge.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

May want to check. The pups may have turned on each other in the play pin while discussing how UGA was going to stop UF from putting 40+ on them this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Looked like the baby sitter was going to help out one of the kids, but then he deleted his post. Maybe one of the toddlers woke up and was
> 
> You do pose a good question though considering that CMR refuses to do anything to Willie



I guess this makes you the toddler sitting alone crying on the playground because nobody will pay any attention to you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess this makes you the toddler sitting alone crying on the playground because nobody will pay any attention to you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So how many of you youngun's remember these guys?


 
He-Man Woman haters...


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> I am not the one rolling around in a play pin being baby sat by a girl that tries to talk about sports. You may want to tell your sitter the she needs to powder that hind so you won't be so cranky.
> 
> Come to think about it, a pin is a perfect place for a bunch of cranky pups.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > I am not the one rolling around in a play pin being baby sat by a girl that tries to talk about sports. You may want to tell your sitter the she needs to powder that hind so you won't be so cranky.
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang, what'd I miss


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang Kev, thats some good original material. Dont get a headache thinking of these amazing comebacks 

Playpen....man thats priceless


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow.....Look at the whiny losers. I guess if Bama football had been relevant in the last decade somebody might have wanted to televise your spring game.....I wonder if having the "Great Bear" who was nothing but a lying, cheating, drunkard womanizer had anything to do with it? When your history of cheating, buying players/championships, and NCAA rule infractions is as long as your "claimed" SEC championships and national championships list people become a little skeptical. Next thing you know we'll be hearing about Julio Jones getting caught in a bathroom stall somewhere sniffing coke and doing the dirty bird with Jamal Anderson.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow.....Look at the whiny losers. I guess if Bama football had been relevant in the last decade somebody might have wanted to televise your spring game.....I wonder if having the "Great Bear" who was nothing but a lying, cheating, drunkard womanizer had anything to do with it? When your history of cheating, buying players/championships, and NCAA rule infractions is as long as your "claimed" SEC championships and national championships list people become a little skeptical. Next thing you know we'll be hearing about Julio Jones getting caught in a bathroom stall somewhere sniffing coke and doing the dirty bird with Jamal Anderson.



That's low down and dirty.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> kevina said:
> 
> 
> > Yall want me to to get rid of this troll?
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow.....Look at the whiny losers. I guess if Bama football had been relevant in the last decade somebody might have wanted to televise your spring game.....I wonder if having the "Great Bear" who was nothing but a lying, cheating, drunkard womanizer had anything to do with it? When your history of cheating, buying players/championships, and NCAA rule infractions is as long as your "claimed" SEC championships and national championships list people become a little skeptical. Next thing you know we'll be hearing about Julio Jones getting caught in a bathroom stall somewhere sniffing coke and doing the dirty bird with Jamal Anderson.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow.....Look at the whiny losers. I guess if Bama football had been relevant in the last decade somebody might have wanted to televise your spring game.....I wonder if having the "Great Bear" who was nothing but a lying, cheating, drunkard womanizer had anything to do with it? When your history of cheating, buying players/championships, and NCAA rule infractions is as long as your "claimed" SEC championships and national championships list people become a little skeptical. Next thing you know we'll be hearing about Julio Jones getting caught in a bathroom stall somewhere sniffing coke and doing the dirty bird with Jamal Anderson.





BlackSmoke said:


>



Man, it must not take too much to make you  .

Anyone that is  with those comments have got to be  !

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Man, it must not take too much to make you  .
> 
> Anyone that is  with those comments have got to be  !
> 
> Roll Tide Roll



Jay, that was my first thought when I read that post. I kinda figured that the "poster" would laugh at his own post but did not think that anyone else would find it funny.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Kevina, I hear they are giving away free ice cream sandwiches and twinkies over on another board.





Browning Slayer said:


>




"Somebody stole my twinkie, ate my ice cream sandwich, and then put a booger on my hounds tooth hat." - Troll


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Man, it must not take too much to make you  .
> 
> Anyone that is  with those comments have got to be  !
> 
> Roll Tide Roll



With the exception of the last line, a lot of people would say that there was nothing false about that post.   And we have all been lectured ad nauseum by one of the resident Tiders on the virtue of calling it like we see it and the full disclosure of the truth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> "Somebody stole my twinkie, ate my ice cream sandwich, and then put a booger on my hounds tooth hat." - Troll


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Man, it must not take too much to make you  .
> 
> Anyone that is  with those comments have got to be  !
> 
> Roll Tide Roll



No but since I get told this oh so often, take your blinders off and you may see the true meaning of his post. And yes, in fact I do find it humorous ANYTIME someone pulls the "reality" card on you Tiders. Like Ive said WAY too many times before, one good season and all of a sudden Bama football is Gods gift to the South once again......


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

Now go ahead and play the 1980 card.....believe me, Im waiting on it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

No need, you just spoke a ton in the last two posts.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now go ahead and play the 1980 card.....believe me, Im waiting on it



Black,I am not going to pull the 1980 card on you but I do want to talk about the blinder issue. I will agree with you that there are blinders that are worn by some Bama fans. However, you and I both know that goes with every teams fans out there. As far as Comeauxs post, the problem I have with it is he is always digging up the past as if there is no future. To finish the post with his comment about Julio Jones and coke use is wrong. Julio and GA's Greene are 2 of the best in the country at what they do and I hope that neither of them put themselves in a situation similar to what Comeaux posted. Maybe no future is the way Comeaux lives his life, but Bama did something this year that NO ONE expected including many of the fans that are unrealistic in their views. I sat up in a suite at the SEC Championship game with some ex-bulldawg players and they were very complimentary of Bama football and knew that Bama would be back but not so quickly. They were a pleasure to be around. One of their comments to me was that "they felt like the GA-AL series would be done before Saban turned it around". I personally thought Bama would finish 8-4 last year and GA would be one of the losses. My expectations this year are 9-3 or 10-2. We do have a favorable schedule for home games.
I am not trying to take any high road here, I can jab and take a jab with the best and do. I just don't let it get to me like some of the people here.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now go ahead and play the 1980 card.....believe me, Im waiting on it



Smoke, I think you may have skeered him away.

Either that or it's twinkie break time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Smoke, I think you may have skeered him away.
> 
> Either that or it's twinkie break time


 
I like Twinkies. Who's buying??


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

fairhope said:


> To finish the post with his comment about Julio Jones and coke use is wrong.



Fairhope, good point on Julio. Please strike his name and replace with Jimmy Johns the team coke dealer. 

Bama linebacker Johns charged with selling cocaine..
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3458871


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like Twinkies. Who's buying??



I don't think there are any left.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now go ahead and play the 1980 card.....believe me, Im waiting on it



We don't have to play the 1980 card, we can just pull out the 2008 card.  That is the one we used to  the dogs!

Reality, the reality is the Bear Bryant was one of the best, if not the best, coach in college football history! FACT!!!!!!!  

I don't want to bring him back, but he already has enough dirt covering him without you trying to put more on his grave!

I hate to tell you, but you better be glad that you don't have to play us next year because, well, you know what would happen!  You would get  again!

With that being said, "Carry on". 

Us Bama fans are in a Catch 22.  We are darned if we don't and danged if we do. 

You say, "Stop living in the past!"

Now you say, "What about your past?"

Make up your minds!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fairhope, good point on Julio. Please strike his name and replace with Jimmy Johns the team coke dealer.
> 
> Bama linebacker Johns charged with selling cocaine..
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3458871



No arguement here. I was glad to see him go. Waste of a great talent. I am sure that there are more out there on other teams.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think there are any left.


 

It's just as well. They aren't on my diet anyway...

Oh yeah, I almost forgot.  


ROLL TIDE


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fairhope, good point on Julio. Please strike his name and replace with Jimmy Johns the team coke dealer.
> 
> Bama linebacker Johns charged with selling cocaine..
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3458871



Nice avatar.  Somewhere a monitor is being bitten.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Smoke, I think you may have skeered him away.
> 
> Either that or it's twinkie break time



See, now that's funny!  I don't care who you are or who you pull for!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> We don't have to play the 1980 card, we can just pull out the 2008 card.  That is the one we used to  the dogs!
> 
> Reality, the reality is the Bear Bryant was one of the best, if not the best, coach in college football history! FACT!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Wooooooooooo.  Dang sparky back away from the monitor, I can hear you yelling from here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It's just as well. They aren't on my diet anyway...
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot.
> 
> ...



There might be an ice cream sandwich or two left though.  Hang on..........nope.  Sorry, they're all gone too.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> There might be an ice cream sandwich or two left though.  Hang on..........nope.  Sorry, they're all gone too.



I heard they like these better: 

Offical Snack of the Crimson Tide


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> We don't have to play the 1980 card, we can just pull out the 2008 card.  That is the one we used to  the dogs!
> 
> Reality, the reality is the Bear Bryant was one of the best, if not the best, coach in college football history! FACT!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I see "past" as years ago when ya'll had Bear, or years ago when we had HW. As far as relevance goes, I think we all know what Bama has brought to the table since the mid 90s. Yea, ya'll had the probation stuff and all the other factors and Im not discounting that. But I good good and tired of the chest beaters that think Bama is all of a sudden the USC of college football. Yes, ya'll had a HECK of a year. Impressed A BUNCH of folks. Even BEAT MY DAWGS, but does that mean UGA is supposed to roll over and let you scratch his belly?? Come on now, cant you take a little ribbing? 

I agree that the Julio comment was wrong, but the rest of that post was pretty humorous, as well as pretty accurate. You obviously disagree, and that is perfectly fine. I have no problem with most of you Bammers. Most of ya'll are good fans that are high spirited about your team, and thats the way its supposed to be. There are one or two of ya'll though that Im starting to wonder about.....

And yes Bear was one of the best....but he was also a DRUNK. I dont think I have to twist your arm to get you to believe that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I heard they like these better:
> 
> Offical Snack of the Crimson Tide


 

Your point?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Black,I am not going to pull the 1980 card on you but I do want to talk about the blinder issue. I will agree with you that there are blinders that are worn by some Bama fans. However, you and I both know that goes with every teams fans out there. As far as Comeauxs post, the problem I have with it is he is always digging up the past as if there is no future. To finish the post with his comment about Julio Jones and coke use is wrong. Julio and GA's Greene are 2 of the best in the country at what they do and I hope that neither of them put themselves in a situation similar to what Comeaux posted. Maybe no future is the way Comeaux lives his life, but Bama did something this year that NO ONE expected including many of the fans that are unrealistic in their views. I sat up in a suite at the SEC Championship game with some ex-bulldawg players and they were very complimentary of Bama football and knew that Bama would be back but not so quickly. They were a pleasure to be around. One of their comments to me was that "they felt like the GA-AL series would be done before Saban turned it around". I personally thought Bama would finish 8-4 last year and GA would be one of the losses. My expectations this year are 9-3 or 10-2. We do have a favorable schedule for home games.
> I am not trying to take any high road here, I can jab and take a jab with the best and do. I just don't let it get to me like some of the people here.



Great post fairhope. Glad you dont get your feathers ruffled so easily like some of the others.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I see "past" as years ago when ya'll had Bear, or years ago when we had HW. As far as relevance goes, I think we all know what Bama has brought to the table since the mid 90s. Yea, ya'll had the probation stuff and all the other factors and Im not discounting that. But I good good and tired of the chest beaters that think Bama is all of a sudden the USC of college football. Yes, ya'll had a HECK of a year. Impressed A BUNCH of folks. Even BEAT MY DAWGS, but does that mean UGA is supposed to roll over and let you scratch his belly?? Come on now, cant you take a little ribbing?
> 
> I agree that the Julio comment was wrong, but the rest of that post was pretty humorous, as well as pretty accurate. You obviously disagree, and that is perfectly fine. I have no problem with most of you Bammers. Most of ya'll are good fans that are high spirited about your team, and thats the way its supposed to be. There are one or two of ya'll though that Im starting to wonder about.....
> 
> And yes Bear was one of the best....but he was also a DRUNK. I dont think I have to twist your arm to get you to believe that


 

I'll take a Drunk champion over a morally upright mediocre success anyday...


----------



## Buck (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't realize Bear was a drunk?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 17, 2009)

Drunk or Sober, he was a winner and if you have the opportunity to speak to someone who played for him, they would have nothing but the utmost respect for what he did as a coach and a person


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I didn't realize Bear was a drunk?


 
More of that "first hand knowledge" from someone that wasn't there. It's amazing he's not a UT fan...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Your point?



You gotta go back a page or so in this thread for it to make sense.

I figured out how to rid us of a certain troll.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'll take a Drunk champion over a morally upright mediocre success anyday...



Man nothing would make me happier than for CMR to walk into his first press conference during spring pratice, crack open a beer, chug it, crush the can, and say, "Alright the Mr.  Nice Guy Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is over.  Things are about to get bad for the rest of the SEC."


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I heard they like these better:
> 
> Offical Snack of the Crimson Tide



Not all them.  And those are eaten after, and only after, The other stuff has been picked over.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 17, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Black,I am not going to pull the 1980 card on you but I do want to talk about the blinder issue. I will agree with you that there are blinders that are worn by some Bama fans. However, you and I both know that goes with every teams fans out there. As far as Comeauxs post, the problem I have with it is he is always digging up the past as if there is no future. To finish the post with his comment about Julio Jones and coke use is wrong. Julio and GA's Greene are 2 of the best in the country at what they do and I hope that neither of them put themselves in a situation similar to what Comeaux posted. Maybe no future is the way Comeaux lives his life, but Bama did something this year that NO ONE expected including many of the fans that are unrealistic in their views. I sat up in a suite at the SEC Championship game with some ex-bulldawg players and they were very complimentary of Bama football and knew that Bama would be back but not so quickly. They were a pleasure to be around. One of their comments to me was that "they felt like the GA-AL series would be done before Saban turned it around". I personally thought Bama would finish 8-4 last year and GA would be one of the losses. My expectations this year are 9-3 or 10-2. We do have a favorable schedule for home games.
> I am not trying to take any high road here, I can jab and take a jab with the best and do. I just don't let it get to me like some of the people here.



I have to 2nd someone elses post that all kidding aside great post.. I dont think anyone expected the turn around that Bama had & as an SEC fan it was good to see . It hurts because its my rival & the scales are tilting back west but a realistic  fan is a good fan! That said  I will be happy with 7-5 but 6-6 might be more realistic for AU


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man nothing would make me happier than for CMR to walk into his first press conference during spring pratice, crack open a beer, chug it, crush the can, and say, "Alright the Mr. Nice Guy Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is over. Things are about to get bad for the rest of the SEC."


 
I would love to see that to, as you know. I am ready for every year to come down to Bama and UGA in the end. 

Of course Cameo might have something to say about that...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I see "past" as years ago when ya'll had Bear, or years ago when we had HW. As far as relevance goes, I think we all know what Bama has brought to the table since the mid 90s. Yea, ya'll had the probation stuff and all the other factors and Im not discounting that. But I good good and tired of the chest beaters that think Bama is all of a sudden the USC of college football. Yes, ya'll had a HECK of a year. Impressed A BUNCH of folks. Even BEAT MY DAWGS, but does that mean UGA is supposed to roll over and let you scratch his belly?? Come on now, cant you take a little ribbing?
> 
> I agree that the Julio comment was wrong, but the rest of that post was pretty humorous, as well as pretty accurate. You obviously disagree, and that is perfectly fine. I have no problem with most of you Bammers. Most of ya'll are good fans that are high spirited about your team, and thats the way its supposed to be. There are one or two of ya'll though that Im starting to wonder about.....
> 
> And yes Bear was one of the best....but he was also a DRUNK. I dont think I have to twist your arm to get you to believe that



Good post Smoke, 

I agree with what you're saying. If Bama can remain consistently good over the next few years and win some kind of title they will gain credibility in the SEC with other team's fans. But for them to have one good year and start expecting everyone to bow down to the mighty Tide is a little presumptuous. This is the SEC my friends where any team (except UT) can win on any given Saturday. 

Does that mean Bama was over ranked when the talking heads on ESPN started hyping them during the season? Probably so. But to go 12-0 in the regular season and lose the last two games in that fashion was anti climatic and the loss to Utah was downright embarrassing. You see, I pull for all SEC teams in the bowls because of conference strength and bragging rights. It's not that I am just picking on Bama.

And, I wanted LSU to win the game last year but we had QB issues and flat out didn't get it done. So, I look forward to my Tigers coming to T-town this year and walking away with a win and some twinkies. I would love to see LSU vs Florida for Round 2 in Atlanta. And if not Florida I would love to get some revenge on Georgia.

Oh, and about my previous remark about Julio...
Forgive me Lord and bless the pygmies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Forgive me Lord and bless the pygmies


 
Why do you want to bless the Bowden family??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I heard they like these better:
> 
> Offical Snack of the Crimson Tide


 

No... That is the official food source of Trolls... It explains a lot with how they act, reproduce and spew all the crap they do... They just love Ding Dongs...

What kid didn't like them??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> No... That is the official source of Trolls... It explains a lot with how they act, reproduce and spew all the crap they do... They just love Ding Dongs...


 
I like Ding Dongs,,,,,,,,you callin me a troll?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2009)

I like the Avatar Scooter...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> I like the Avatar Scooter...


 
Glad you hung around....

When you gonna come to one of our Wild Wing get togethers?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like Ding Dongs,,,,,,,,you callin me a troll?


 
No... You're just a kid..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Glad you hung around....
> 
> When you gonna come to one of our Wild Wing get togethers?


 

Soon... I'm going to try and make the Spring Game.. Macon is just a little to far to drive when it's not deer season... I like to head north this time of year and catch trout.. Caught a nice 18 1/2 inch Brown last Friday.. Was on the water today on Lanier and just managed 3 spots..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like Ding Dongs.........:



wait....um.....I mean....hmm......uh oh


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry guys but Im still chucklin' at that one.....sorry Scoot


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man nothing would make me happier than for CMR to walk into his first press conference during spring pratice, crack open a beer, chug it, crush the can, and say, "Alright the Mr.  Nice Guy Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is over.  Things are about to get bad for the rest of the SEC."



That would probably make many feel good, but I believe CMR is a ZIMA man or a wine Cooler drinker. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but chugging a ZIMA or a Wine Cooler before letting the hammer drop does not have the same affect.


----------



## kevina (Feb 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> sorry guys but Im still chucklin' at that one.....sorry Scoot



That was a good one


----------

